# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Вожделение

## Кобейсин

Харе Кришна! Мои поклоны :dandavat: 
Мне более 40 лет. Женат, 2 детей. Но меня все еще мучает похоть, порнография, эротика... Когда один сижу в интернете - это позор и конец... :stena:  Интимные отношения с женой в норме. Но, как говорится, искушение, соблазн... Сам уже 4-5 лет по утрам молюсь, повторяю 4 джапу ММ. Регулярно прошу Господа, чтобы Он мне помог преодолеть похотливые желания и фантазии. В этом форуме был пост посвященный поллюции, там были рекомендации по преодолению сексуальных желании - пробовал. Не помогает. Раньше тоже спрашивал, ответили, что повторяй ММ, появится вкус к духовной жизни и интим желания сами отпадут. Но пока не отпадают. Помогите пожалуйста. Хочу быть чистым, преданным.
Заранее благодарю, Харе Кришна! 
Ваша слуга Кобейсин

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА Кобейсин. Спасибо, что Вы написали мне. Для меня это означает, что Вы искренний и разумный человек. Я думал как помочь Вам и молился за Вас и вот что пришло мне как ответ для Вашей ситуации. 

Я обратил внимание в Вашем письме на два важных момента. Первое - это, что Вам более 40 лет. Это означает, что Вы не молодой новичок в этой жизни и, более того - Вы женаты и у Вас хорошие отношения с супругой. Это говорит о том, что у Вас несомненно есть какой-то опыт жизни, а так же качества мужчины - Вы приняли ответственность за женщину - Вашу жену. И второе - Вы пишите, что хотите стать чистым преданным. В этих строчках есть Ваша решимость "Я ХОЧУ". 

Это очень важно! Если Вы осознаете, что Вы хотите - это означает, что Вы уже можете достичь этого. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что если цель поставлена, то она достижима! Поэтому, я не буду говорить Вам что - то утешительное и подбадривающее Вас. Нет. Вы - взрослый и ответственный человек.  Я могу сказать Вам, что , если Вы ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО хотите стать чистым преданным, то Вы должны быть готовым стать подвижником - человеком готовым совершать подвиги для своего духовного блага. Поэтому, уважаемый Кобейсин, настало это Ваше время для совершения таких подвигов. И прежде всего Вам нужно решительно прекратить отношения с Интернетом и даже с компьютером. Нужно просто от них сейчас отречься! Нужно их изъять, изгнать из своей жизни, потому, что именно они являются проводниками и агентами, несущими в Вашу жизнь разрушение и невежество! 

Вот здесь Кобейсин начинается Ваше исцеление. Нужны Ваши неимоверные усилия. Нужен Ваш подвиг. Совершите же его! Пришло Ваше время! Докажите себе, что Вы - человек, мужчина и преданный, действительно желающий обрести отношения с Кришной! Как пример Арджуны, опустившего лук, потерявшего уверенность. Нет! Кришна говорит ему - Сражайся, победи зло, будь решительным! Итак, вот Вам ответ - война против невежества в Вашей жизни! А Вы - воин! Сражайтесь за свою жизнь, за свое будущее, сражайтесь и Кришна будет доволен Вами! Составьте план своей жизни, на годы, на месяцы, на следующий день. Вставайте до 5 часов утра, принимайте душ, повторяйте мантру и кланяйтесь Кришне! Читайте  "Бхагадад Гиту" и "Шримад Бхагаватам". 

Вот сколько подвигов Вам нужно совершить! Воспряньте духом, поднимитесь и приготовьтесь сражаться! Ваша жизнь - величайший дар Кришны! Есть много живых существ, которые не способны осознавать или совершать духовную практику. Но это не Вы! Вам повезло - есть и разум и речь и подходящее тело. Так зачем же терять время? Величайший преданный Прахлад Махарадж говорит: " .... тем, кому повезло родиться человеком, не подобает день и ночь жить ради чувственных наслаждений, доступных даже собакам и свиньям. Человек в своей жизни должен предаваться аскезе, чтобы вступить на путь преданного служения. Благодаря аскезе сердце его очистится, и он обретет вечную жизнь, исполненную духовного блаженства, которое неизмеримо выше любого материального счастья". Ш. Б. 5.5.1. 

Так же Господь Кришна объясняет Арджуне в "Бхагавад Гите"3.36 -3.43 как преодолеть вожделение. Прочитайте, изучите эти тексты и постарайтесь понять их.

Итак замените общение с компьютером на общение с книгами Шрилы Прабхупады. Жить без компьютера можно, так мы все раньше и жили. Вы можете изменить все в своей жизни, но для этого нужна решимость. Нужно сделать это! Вы пишите, что повторяете Мантру, но она не помогает. Тогда не повторяйте ее, а ВОСПЕВАЙТЕ ее, повторяйте ее так, как будто нет никакой надежды, становитесь на колени и произносите ее громко и с молитвенным состоянием. Просите Мантру, ибо Она есть Сам Господь Кришна и, повторяя ее, Вы соприкасаетесь с Ним Самим. Он слышит Вас! Воспевайте Мантру из глубины самого своего сердца и с  чувством полной зависимости и с надеждой! Только такая практика может помочь Вам! Вот еще одна рекомендация Вам. Общайтесь больше с преданными, которые имеют качества решимости, ответственности, серьезности. Так Вы сможете обрести и усилить эти качества в себе.

Вот такие рекомендации я могу предложить Вам Кобейсин в качестве помощи. Пожалуйста напишите мне как у Вас будет это все получаться, как Вы здесь восприняли рекомендации и что готовы предпринять. 

Вот еще один замечательный текст из Шримад Бхагаватам 2.9.36. " Тот, кто ищет Высшую Абсолютную Итину, Личность Бога, должен во что бы то ни стало продолжать свой поиск вплоть до достижения своей цели - всегда и везде, при любых обстоятельствах, как прямыми, так и косвенными методами. "

Здесь я остановлюсь и желаю Вам успешно преодолеть все препятствия на Вашем духовном Пути, и стать чистым преданным Господа Кришны и помочь в этом еще многим другим людям.

С уважением 

Вирочана дас.

----------


## Кобейсин

Харе Кришна Вирочана дас, примите мои поклоны. Благодарю, что ответили. В данный момент у меня работа такая - я постоянно сижу у компьютера. Но (Вы как проглядели), я собираюсь нанимать к себе нового работника, чтобы он больше работал на комп. К этому я иду уже давно. Буду больше работать на участке. Спасибо, с ув. )

----------


## Кобейсин

Харе Кришна Вирочана дас! Примите мои поклоны  :dandavat:  В первом сообщении, я написал, что повторение ММ не помогает. Но, в следующее утро что-то произошло. Я без энтузиазма начал повторят под голос Шрилы Прабхупады, кланяться Ему (по рекомендации О.Г. Торсунова), начал просит помощь у Кришны. Но при этом помнил Ваши слова "повторяя ее, Вы соприкасаетесь с Ним Самим. Он слышит Вас! Воспевайте Мантру из глубины самого своего сердца и с чувством полной зависимости и с надеждой!"  И что? Произошло чудо! 2 мес. тому назад тоже было подобное состояние кратковременное. Я начал повторять и хохотать. Я не торопился как раньше. Около 3 круга было такое состояние. И самое интересное, 19 января по ведическому календарю был самый плохой день, но я весь день был в позитиве - у меня было ощущение, что Он был со мной! Хотел Вас поблагодарить за помощь. 
Харе Кришна!

----------

